# Oil Pressure Sender



## Ootchi (Jul 8, 2012)

So I have a 03 24v VR6 GTI and shortly after changing my thermostat my dash started beeping saying "STOP!" "Oil pressure low. Turn off engine immediately." etc. So I just ordered a new oil pressure sender from ECS Tuning, I'm hoping that will fix it. I can't really find any DIY on replacing it. I'm wondering if it's super simple and self explanatory once I get under there and start doing it but any input would be well appreciated.
Thanks guys.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Yup, it is just a pressure switch. You prolly knocked the wire off or broke the wire.


----------



## Ootchi (Jul 8, 2012)

ps2375 said:


> Yup, it is just a pressure switch. You prolly knocked the wire off or broke the wire.


Yea, that's what I figured. I bought a new one and plan on putting it in tomorrow. It's right above the oil filter housing, correct? And will I have to drain my oil?


----------



## Ootchi (Jul 8, 2012)

And I found the answer to my own question that fast. Google's a great thing haha. Thanks though.


----------



## Ootchi (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I just got under there and found out its not a bad sensor, the wire just got ripped off. What do I even do about that?


----------

